# Backyard Hawk



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's a picture of a red-tailed hawk that was in my backyard.  Taken with my pocket camera, a Pentax Optio 4 megapixels.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 25, 2013)

Love those guys sailing around overhead.  Nice shot.


----------



## TICA (Jul 25, 2013)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I went outside one day and saw one taking off from one of my trees with a snake hanging out of his mouth, looked like a small bull snake, or just a plain garden snake.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2013)

I worry about my cat sometimes, he weighs 10.8 pounds but he's a little guy, tasty nugget. layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 26, 2013)

_Lovely shot Seabreeze_


----------



## That Guy (Jul 26, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I worry about my cat sometimes, he weighs 10.8 pounds but he's a little guy, tasty nugget. layful:



Something I'm reminding Hello Kitty, daily.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh gosh, watch your kitties!   With hawks, vultures, and other assorted birds of prey around my area, I did see a horrible sight a few years back!!.  A hawk or vulture ? had snatched up a black cat over the back of a neighbors house and was headed back to some tall pine trees.  Made me sick!!!! Watched helplessly until it was out of sight.  I don't know who's cat it was, but I recall a woman asking some other neighbors around if they had seen her cat.   
I think about my 25 lb. bichon mix dog out there .  and think nah .. they can't pick him up..??  My 110 lb. lab seems safe .. well until some black bears come around.


----------



## nojmit (Jul 26, 2013)

They don't like to have their pictures taken when they are bathing though :eek1:
[IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/nojmit/BadBoyatthebath.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2013)

Love the facial expression there Nojmit, great pic!


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice shots Guys...


----------



## nojmit (Jul 26, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Love the facial expression there Nojmit, great pic!



It was definitely giving me the evil eye.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2015)

Hawk at the park today.


----------



## drifter (Mar 15, 2015)

A hawk, I don't know what kind, sat atop a tall tree outside my property. I watched him for sme minutes, my back yard full of birds, mostly doves' when suddenly he flew. I thought he was going away but when the sun was behind him, he turned and dived, catching a dove which he took to a pine tree in my back yard, and ate it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2015)

The hawks where I live are mostly Red Tailed Hawks, although some of them don't show a red colored tail.  I watched one morning as one flew from one of my spruce/pine trees with a small garden snake in his mouth.  It was something to see.  Last week I saw a hawk swoop down on something in the weeds at the park, he stopped with it on a fence post, looked like a rodent, then took off with it high into a tree.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 15, 2015)

Hawks are known to take their prey up high then dropping it to kill it then it's meal time.  I would never leave a small pet out if birds of prey were in the area.


----------



## oldman (Mar 16, 2015)

We had two hawks in our backyard. After they had their fill of squirrels and rabbits, they moved on. They were here for about 3-4 months.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice photo Oldman, I've never had more than one at a time in my yard.


----------

